# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Το νέο μας σταντ!!!

## thanos52

Μιας και βρηκα ωραια ξυλακια που ειδα οτι ειναι επιτρεπομενα ειπα να φτιαξω ενα σταντ , για το παπαγαλακι που θα παρω σε λιγο καιρο!!! Φοτο σε λιγο!

----------


## thanos52

Tωρα μενει μονο να κρεμασω και κανα παιχνιδακι!!

----------


## giorgos@

Γεμησε το ,αλλωστε εχει πολυ χωρο

----------


## Giorgekid

Πολυ απλο αλλα παρα πολυ ωραιο.......αυτο το μεταλλικό τι ειναι?μου βαζεις ιδεες......!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Λογικά είναι κάποιο σταντ για καναρινοκλουβιά!! 
Βάλε κούνιες παιχνίδια, μπολάκια για νερό και φαγητό κ.α και θα δεις ότι θα το εκτιμήσει πολύ!!  :Happy:

----------


## Giorgekid

Εγω ρωτησα την γιαγια μου και ειπε οτι ειναι κατι σαν σταντ για γλάστρες.....σωστα?

----------


## thanos52

Γιωργο το πετυχες!!Ειναι σταντ για γλαστρες!!Τα παιχνιδια ειναι ετοιμα και θα φτιαξω ενα μπολακι φαγητου!!Ειναι σχεδον ετοιμο και το δευτερο σταντ.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πολύ καλό!

----------


## giorgos@

Γιατί παπαγαλάκι προορίζεται .Εάν προορίζεται για μεσαίου μεγέθους 
  νομίζω ότι τα ξυλάκια είναι μικρά. Τώρα εάν το προορίζεις για μικρού όλα καλά (για μεγαλους παπαγάλους μιλαω εκλέκτους κ.α)

----------


## Giorgekid

Μπορει να σε απογοήτευσω αλλα τωρα το σκέφτηκα......το μέταλλο του σταντ για γλάστρες.....μπορει να ειναι τοξικο για παπαγαλους..........εγω παντως εαν δεν ημουν 10000000% σιγουρος οτι δεν ειναι τοξικο....δεν θα το εβαζα.....

φιλικα,
γιωργος!!!!!!

----------


## giorgos@

τι μέταλλο είναι

----------


## thanos52

ειναι απλο μεταλο, το οποιο ξυθηκε και βαφτηκε με οικολογικο χρωμα για σιγουρια , προοριζεται για κοκατιλ ή μπατζι!

----------


## giorgos@

τοτε δεν νομιζω να κυνδινευουν τα πτηνα

----------


## Giorgekid

Εγω παντως καλού-κακού θα καλύβα το μεταλλικό μερος με σχοινί......κάνναβης η βαμβακερό.........να μπορούν να πιάνονται και απο εκει τα πουλια......και για ασφάλεια πανω απο ολα!!!!! ::

----------


## thanos52

Α πολυ ωραια ιδεα!!Θα παω να βρω σχοινι!!

----------


## giorgos@

ναι καλή ιδέα Γιώργο

----------


## Giorgekid

Σχεδον οτι σταντ και τετοια ειδη εχω για παπαγαλους εχω σχοινί!!!!!!κρατιουνται πιο ευκολα απο αυτο!!!!!καλη επιτυχια!!!! :winky:

----------

